# How thick should Gumbo be?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How thick, or rather, what is the consistency for the soupy part of the Gumbo?  Can someone describe it?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

And I know this is silly and I'm becoming one of those people I laugh about who ask two minutes before thanksgiving dinner how to tell if the turkey is done...

But...

I got it simmering on the stove right now.  It just occured to me.

Yeah, stop laughing.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't made it that often, but mine tends to be on the soupy side, compared to my red beans or my black eyed peas.  Maybe about as think as a cream of mushroom soup.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am still laughing, but with you not at you as I recognize that flying by the seat of your pants type of cooking all too well.

That question will probably open a whole can of worms, but I usually do gumbo to a somewhat thick soup consistency, but not to the heavy gravy style of some. Mine is similar in thickness to the one in this picture

View media item 94313
This is shrimp gumbo by Leah Chase and her gumbo is way beyond reproach by any mere mortals.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ah thanks.     Just in time for the roux.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I concur with the above - a nice cream soup thickness, if too thick it just acts as a paste that covers or envelops the hunks and chunks that make gumbo so wonderful.

You want it to be the 'bridge' for all the other flavours in the gumbo - not a mask that over powers all the other items.


----------

